# Severum Male or Female



## petslover (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Experts,

I have a pair of red spotted severums. Its hard to find weather its a male or female with their current size. Experts help me with ur guess whether its a male or female. Only 2 weeks back i housed them in a new tank. Thanks in advance for ur valuable suggestions...

Here is the link...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Thanks & Regards,
Vip


----------



## petslover (Jun 30, 2008)

35 Views, any guys reply with ur suggestions...


----------



## Mad About Cichlids (Jan 31, 2011)

I remember female green/turquoise severums don't have markings on gillplate so I'm guessing yours a male.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

That's what I know of as well. 


> males have a colorful series of striations surrounding their mouth, forehead, cheeks ..... females are more unifirmly colored in that area


That's what I'm basing mine below on.

my male









and female


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I would say both male, but given the possibly hybrid nature of that strain, it's hard to be certain. I can't say that I've seen any photos of what I would expect females to look like, and I've yet to hear of a successful breeding within the strain.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I should have vented them when I got them. Will try sometime int he future.


----------



## DDRE00 (Feb 5, 2010)

I watched the pictures and saw that both have the typical markings for males, but then I get a bit uncertain due to that they are a colormorph that might affect this.

I googled abit and it turns out that the red spotted hero has markings on the face no matter of sex. I guess then you need to go for how elongated the fins are and overall size.


----------



## petslover (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok, thanks guys so the 2 red spotted severums i got with me are males :-(


----------



## petslover (Jun 30, 2008)

*Riceburner*

Hi riceburner your severum and gravel/sand looking awesome. can u post me some pics preferably fully tank snaps and items present inside the tank. Thanks again...

kent


----------



## Lestango (Nov 11, 2010)

It has been yrs. since I kept and bred green severum - but if my ancient experience memory saerves me correctly :? males of the same age as females generally had noticeably more elongated trailing filaments on their dorsal, anal, and pectoral fins. Based on this my first reaction was that your #1 was a male and #2 female (definitely more rounded fins from what I saw in pictures). Time will tell opcorn:


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks Kent. That's actually the bkg. The gravel is black. I don't take too many FTS, should sometime.


----------

